# Please help me log in to my Gentoo [SOLVED]

## Guinpen

Hello everyone,

I've been hitting a very serious bug ever since 2.6.28-r2. As soon as I install that kernel or later, I can no longer log in in any way unless I log in as root. All I get is "permission denied", and I am clueless how to find out what is causing this.

I've had a bug report (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259429) for a while now, but there is 0 activity there. This tells me I'm the only one hitting this, because it's huge and would have been noticed. But I've never touched a login script or done any other kind of serious customization.

Can anyone help? Please?Last edited by Guinpen on Sun Apr 05, 2009 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xarthisius

Could you please paste content of the following files:

/etc/pam.d/system-auth

/etc/pam.d/system-login

/var/log/messages (errors during login)

Cheers,

Xarthisius

----------

## DirtyHairy

Did you perchance pull in a pam update in the progress of pulling / building the new kernel and forget to run etc-update afterwards? If etc-update finds nothing you might want to try reemerging pam (and running etc-update afterwards).

----------

## eccerr0r

So reverting to an old kernel works fine?  If this is the case, something weird is happening here.

Login should be only userspace and not have anything to do with the kernel...  The PAM suggestions are most likely the culprit.

----------

## Cyker

Actually, when I merged in the PAM changes on mine I got blocked from logging in from the console as anything other than root too; I couldn't understand why so I reverted the changes (Score 1 for backups!)

However, I must say that I'm not using the standard PAM config files as I didn't understand what the heck they were doing (The defaults all seem to cross-reference each other in some brain-hurting tangle!)

----------

## Guinpen

/etc/pam.d/system-auth

auth            required        pam_env.so

auth            required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok

account         required        pam_unix.so

password        required        pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3

password        required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow

session         required        pam_limits.so

session         required        pam_env.so

session         required        pam_unix.so

session         optional        pam_permit.so

/etc/pam.d/system=login

auth            required        pam_tally.so file=/var/log/faillog onerr=succeed

auth            required        pam_shells.so

auth            required        pam_nologin.so

auth            include         system-auth

account         required        pam_access.so

account         required        pam_nologin.so

account         include         system-auth

account         required        pam_tally.so file=/var/log/faillog onerr=succeed

password        include         system-auth

session         required        pam_env.so

session         optional        pam_lastlog.so

session         include         system-auth

session         optional        pam_motd.so motd=/etc/motd

session         optional        pam_mail.so

/var/log/messages

...

login: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user godji by LOGIN(uid=0)

login: Permission denied

...

I am very meticulous about running etc-update, so the configuration has been updated. Inded, a simply pointing GRUB to the older kernel works.

And here's an update: If I create a new user in 2.6.29, logging in for that user works. But I can't use my current one!

----------

## Xarthisius

Your PAM's setup is fine. Honestly, I don't know what's wrong. Without being able to reproduce the bug I doubt that anyone can help you.

If the problem vanishes for new users maybe removing and adding 'godji' will work as temporary solution.

----------

## Cyker

Is it possible your account has expired or is locked?

----------

## FlorianSchmidt

Did you use any special filesystem attributes (ACLs or whatever) and lost support for them during the kernel update?

----------

## Guinpen

 *Quote:*   

> If the problem vanishes for new users maybe removing and adding 'godji' will work as temporary solution.

 

That did not work. Adding a new user works. Adding a new user with godji's UID works. Adding godji with a different UID does not work.

 *Quote:*   

> Is it possible your account has expired or is locked?

 

No, it's fine in that respect.

 *Quote:*   

> Did you use any special filesystem attributes (ACLs or whatever) and lost support for them during the kernel update?

 

My kernel has never even supported ACLs, before or now.

----------

## Guinpen

I just ran "grep -r godji /etc" and I foud it!!!

There is a line at the end of /etc/security/limits.conf:

```
godji - nofile unlimited
```

This removes godji's max open file limit, which I need for Azureus. When I comment it out, I can log in successfully with 2.6.29. Furthermore, if I replace "unlimited" with a large number such as 999999, I can still log in. But why is the value "unlimited" a problem all of a sudden?

This is probably a bug, but a bug with which piece of software?

----------

## Guinpen

Answering my own question: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=485955

Thanks for your help, everyone!

----------

